# NEW YORK | Columbia University Medical Center | 14 fl | U/C



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Love the cladding in the second picture!^^


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Columbia’s Medical Center gets face lift with new buildings*

http://therealdeal.com/blog/2014/05/20/columbias-medical-center-gets-face-lift-with-new-buildings/











> Two new structures on the Columbia Medical Center campus — a glass tower overlooking the George Washington Bridge and a new building for the nursing school — are to transform the L-shaped cluster of buildings that line the Hudson River.
> The center’s future Medical and Graduate Education building, a 100,000-square-foot, $77 million glass tower, is already underway. And work on the school’s new nursing school, a 70,000-square-foot, $40 million structure that will rise on what is now a faculty parking lot on the west side of Audubon Avenue between West 167th and 168th streets, will begin later this year.
> “The goal is to make it as state-of-the-art as it was in the 1920s, when the campus was created as a model for medical education,” Dean Lee Goldman told the Wall Street Journal. “Medical education has shifted from the old days, when it was focused on lectures, to lots of simulation.”
> The school’s main simulation center will be located one level beneath the lobby level, while the upper floors will house lecture halls, smaller simulation classrooms and an anatomy lab for performing autopsies, the Journal reported.
> The nursing school, which has long occupied a dormitory building a half-block away at 617 West 168th Street, will span three stories in its new locale and be about 65 percent larger than the current space, as The Real Deal previously reported. [WSJ] — Julie Strickland


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

My favourite building from Diller Scofidio& Renfro so far.An icon for new york city!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

From last week:


DSC03241 by kevinleclerc963, on Flickr


DSC03243 by kevinleclerc963, on Flickr


DSC03247 by kevinleclerc963, on Flickr


DSC03250 by kevinleclerc963, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

DSC08319 by kevinleclerc963, on Flickr


DSC08323 by kevinleclerc963, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

Nice photos. This is rising pretty quickly.


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2014/07/21/dsrs_crazy_columbia_tower_taking_shape_halfway_complete.php


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

Ghostface79 said:


> http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2014/07/21/dsrs_crazy_columbia_tower_taking_shape_halfway_complete.php


It seems like there will be quite a bit of empty/dead space (high ceilings, stairs, etc.), which I find unusual for a medical center.


----------



## DarkShadows1966 (Jun 25, 2010)

This is one very weird way this is being built


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

It is an academic building for classrooms and student areas for the CU medical students. It is not a patient care area. Columbia has been building a number of innovative buildings recently.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Columbia's Newest Building Shows Off Its 'Cascading' Stairs*












> The newest addition to Columbia University is also the most fun to watch rise. The new home for Columbia University Medical Center's graduate program is a crazy zig-zagging tower with a "study cascade" designed by Diller Scofidio + Renfro. The cascading floors and interesting angles are already very visible in the tower, which Field Condition recently photographed. The 14-story tower is now topped out, and pieces of the interior, like the prefabricated stairs that will fill those cascading ramps, are arriving at the site. The facade's curtain wall should be arriving soon, and the building will be complete sometime next year.


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

One of the coolest designs in NYC!


----------



## Hemeroscopium (Jun 24, 2014)

http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2014/9/25/cumc BIG MAYHEM!!...I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks topped out.

From tectonic
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RubenT (Jun 5, 2008)

This architect must've had some weird childhood


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Ugly as hell


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Columbia University Medical Center Update*









http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2014/11/14/cumc



> WASHINGTON HEIGHTS—The brand new Columbia University Medical Center continues its steady climb upwards, and the taller it gets, the more absolutely crazy it looks. Field Condition has some new shots of the currently facade-less building and its "study cascade" design from Diller Scofidio + Renfro.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That's totally awesome! Can't wait to see the cladding


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

brilliant!


----------



## NatFan9 (Oct 24, 2014)

Who designed this and were they on drugs?


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

NatFan9 said:


> Who designed this and were they on drugs?


The real question are you?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*1/04*


IMG_0763 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

One of the most interesting buildings being built. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

Wow! I haven't been to the Heights in a long time. I want to see this.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

IMG_1625 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_1615 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_1584 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_1530 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_1509 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_1504 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_1502 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_1503 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_1499 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


IMG_1496 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The gradient in the glass fritting is impressive!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Interesting frosted glass!

This will be the finest work of Deconstructivism in NY since the Beekman Tower


----------



## Skylimitone (Mar 17, 2007)

03.11.15


























tectonic


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

*CUMC Graduate Education Building Update*




> Curtain wall installation progresses Columbia University Medical College's new Graduate and Education Building in Washington Heights. Much of the glass façade has been installed on both the normativenorthern half and the more lively southern half that houses the "Study Cascade." Designed by Diller Scofidio + Renfro with Gensler, the 14-story tower will house classroom, simulation and training facilities for the college. Within the "Study Cascade," students and faculty will be able to gather in a variety of spaces. Floor to ceiling glass will allow for open views of Manhattan and the Hudson River.
> 
> Construction is slated for completion some time next year, with the goal of achieving LEED gold certification.




















































































more at http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2015/9/15/cumc-graduate-education-building


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*August*


IMG_5674 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_5683 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_5684 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


IMG_5685 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*9/15*





































http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2015/9/15/cumc-graduate-education-building


http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2015/09/15/columbias_cascading_medical_building_making_progress.php


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Looking really good with the glazing in


----------



## andrei_kob (Jul 10, 2013)

Masterpiece


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Columbia's Curvy Medical Building Now Has Its Glass Facade*












> Work on the curvy, cascading stairs-fitted building in Washington Heights, otherwise known as the Columbia University Medical Center has been progressing steadily over the last few years, and it appears that the building's glass facade has now been installed, photos by Tectonic reveal. The Diller Scofidio + Renfro-designed building stands 14 stories tall and features 100,000 square feet of classroom facilities.
> 
> Construction on the project began in August 2013, and by the looks of it is likely that the building will ready for occupancy sometime this year.


----------



## gdipasqu (Oct 13, 2009)

any progress ?


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA (Feb 4, 2016)

THE MUSEUM OF IMAGE & SOUND (in Rio)from the very same Diller Scofidio + Renfro is a very interesting variation of this design.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Amazing project!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*4/29*









https://t.co/dHur4bewMH


----------



## sohuman (Jun 13, 2016)

very creative


----------



## sohuman (Jun 13, 2016)

Good strange building


----------

